# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Stanozolol/Winstrol - what dosage?

## CANNABIS

Hi,

I've had some Stan for a while but never got round to taking it. I have it in *tablet* form.

I've been reading so much stuff about it, but the only thing that is not clear is how many mg to take per day! 

I'm male, age 22, 6 ft height, 83kg weight. 

I have literally read dozens of articles about this, but all of them state different dosages like 5-10 mg daily, 15-25 mg, 25-50 mg, even 100 mg! 

I'm not really looking for a precise number like 23.575 mg daily but these numbers above are almost like double of each other. If half peope said take 10 mg and the other half said take 20 mg, then I'd take 15 mg, but these numbers are so far apart!

If you know an answer please post a reply. I will see what the majority say or just gauge an average or something.

*Thank you very much!*

----------


## dumbtoad

I wouldn't take winny by itself first of all. Second, you're too young. Wait a few years.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Hi,
> 
> I've had some Stan for a while but never got round to taking it. I have it in *tablet* form.
> 
> I've been reading so much stuff about it, but the only thing that is not clear is how many mg to take per day! 
> 
> I'm male, age 22, 6 ft height, 83kg weight. 
> 
> I have literally read dozens of articles about this, but all of them state different dosages like 5-10 mg daily, 15-25 mg, 25-50 mg, even 100 mg! 
> ...


A novice will unsually need only 30 mg/day. That's a pretty effective dosage for very good strength gains. The standard dosage is 50 mg/day. Some people take as much as 100 mg/day and report quite impressive muscle gains, but the side effects associated with it are already too harsh. 

I think that you will encounter some unpleasant sides even at 30 mg/day after several weeks. (I did.) They can range from cystic acne and hair loss (if you are prone to it) to severe joint pain. Your cholesterol and liver values will be probably ruined as well. 

Personally, I would prefer Anavar over Winstrol all the time. Winstrol is somewhat stronger, but the ratio between benefits and side effects is much, much better in Anavar. 

Remember that both Anavar and Winstrol are "powerlifting steroids ". They don't produce fast gains of muscle, but strength and "muscle hardness", i.e. the cutting effect. So if you expect that you will become Arnold after one Winstrol cycle, you will be very disappointed, especially if you have high levels of body fat. However, in your case I think that you should notice some positive changes of appearance, because your weight doesn't indicate high fat percentage.

----------


## CANNABIS

Well I have taken a few cycles of Dianabol which gave me great gains, but havent tried Winstrol yet. 

I'm not really prone to most side effects, nothing ever happened to me whilst taking Dianabol. And I do have Milk Thistle to protect my liver from C-17.

I've been training for a few years now and built up some good muscle. At the moment I'm bulking up but going to start cutting up in a couple of weeks. I'm definitely under 20% body fat, probably even 15 %. And no thanks I dont wanna be as big as Arnie :P

How many weeks would you reccommend taking it for? And how many days in a week? Because with Dianabol I was advised to do only like 5-6 days a week.

Cheers

----------


## Steroidman99

I would recommend 6 weeks. Winstrol is not a healthy stuff. Take 2-3 doses every day.

----------


## CANNABIS

and would you reccommend training as if I was bulking up or cutting up, i.e. low reps or high reps? and any cardio at all?

----------


## Steroidman99

> and would you reccommend training as if I was bulking up or cutting up, i.e. low reps or high reps? and any cardio at all?


That's a question! I myself haven't resolved it so far. Steroids will namely increase your strength even if you don't train at all. Every steroid works a certain way and I think that you can't influence its effect in all cases. For example, if you take aromatizing steroids, your training regime won't influence the absorption of water much. But I think that it is possible to a certain degree. I make it simple and I change the number of reps every workout. 

My biggest concern is the negative effect of Winstrol on joints. Last time I took 50 mg/day and the pain was so unbearable that sometimes I couldn't exercise at all.

----------


## cebby1985

Lol at the advice given on this thread. Powerlifting steroids ? High or low reps for cutting? You guys are the ppl who give aas bad name. 
First off oral only cycles are retarded and will do more harm in the long run almost immediately after the cycle ends. Your diet is what shreds you, not doing low or high reps

----------


## CANNABIS

i know that generally its high reps for cutting. but i dont know whether with winstrol you do it differently, thats why im asking.

and not everyone wants to do the whole lot of deca , sustnon and all else. I'm trying to figure out how to achieve best results with oral tablets *only* without getting obsessed with every possible steroid . its like with a car, I wanna make it a bit faster by fitting a new ECU, but I dont wanna go over the top and spend 200k changing every part of the car. do u know what i mean?

and judging by your profile picture, i think you know that EVERYTHING matters: diet, high/low reps, how long/often you train, sleep, *everything*!..

Oh yeah, I assume that once you stop taking it, your body will gradually return to its natural state right? all these chemicals are not gonna stay in me forever ever right? or am i wrong?

----------


## cebby1985

> i know that generally its high reps for cutting. but i dont know whether with winstrol you do it differently, thats why im asking.
> 
> and not everyone wants to do the whole lot of deca , sustnon and all else. I'm trying to figure out how to achieve best results with oral tablets only without getting obsessed with every possible steroid . its like with a car, I wanna make it a bit faster by fitting a new ECU, but I dont wanna go over the top and spend 200k changing every part of the car. do u know what i mean?
> 
> and judging by your profile picture, i think you know that EVERYTHING matters: diet, high/low reps, how long/often you train, sleep, everything!..
> 
> Oh yeah, I assume that once you stop taking it, your body will gradually return to its natural state right? all these chemicals are not gonna stay in me forever ever right? or am i wrong?


Ok. Do your oral only cycles w no pct and high rep workouts. Who needs diet or natural testosterone right? Youll learn real fast after your 6 wks are up and youre too lethargic to get your lazy azz off the couch and when you do find somw.random.chick to.bang forget about gettingba hard on cuz it wont happen. 

Oh hell, were only talking about synthetic.hormones. No.big deal!!! After all theyre just pills, its not like were injecting bad.stuff.in our bodies. After all that would lead to roid rage ans dying.of heart attacks

Either that or keep up w your oral only.cycles and see how far that takes you.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Lol at the advice given on this thread. Powerlifting steroids? High or low reps for cutting?


LOL at you. Yes, Winstrol is a non-aromatizing steroid that is suitable for athletes, who don't want to gain much weight. It basically produces pure muscle (myofibrilar hypertrophy), which is quite a slow process. Sometimes I think over, if I could stimulate muscle gains more, when I used more reps (e.g. 8-15 reps). It should be possible, because the high amount of anabolic hormones running in your body should also stimulate the synthesis of non-contractile proteins faster than at normal conditions. In any case, with low reps and heavy weights, you go in the direction, where Winstrol is most effective - strength and hardness.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Ok. Do your oral only cycles w no pct and high rep workouts. Who needs diet or natural testosterone right? Youll learn real fast after your 6 wks are up and youre too lethargic to get your lazy azz off the couch and when you do find somw.random.chick to.bang forget about gettingba hard on cuz it wont happen.


Oh, a sex Olympian (sexathlete) contributed with his piece of advice! Test is best! Are you prepared for London already? Sexathleton is a tough sport!

----------


## cebby1985

No lol at you for thinking that steroids cut or bulk you. Youre diet dictates that. Ever see arnold? Or hear the talks about how he used dianabol before a show? Omg!!!!!!! You think maybe his diet played a part in the way he looked???????

Or take me for example. As you can see by my avi, im no 6%bf, but ive been cutting and making great progress all whike training for a powerlifting meet and focusing on squat bench and deadlift in the 2-5 rep range. Yet, my diet is what is allowing me to shed bodyfat.

----------


## Steroidman99

> i know that generally its high reps for cutting. but i dont know whether with winstrol you do it differently, thats why im asking.
> 
> and not everyone wants to do the whole lot of deca , sustnon and all else. I'm trying to figure out how to achieve best results with oral tablets *only* without getting obsessed with every possible steroid . its like with a car, I wanna make it a bit faster by fitting a new ECU, but I dont wanna go over the top and spend 200k changing every part of the car. do u know what i mean?
> 
> and judging by your profile picture, i think you know that EVERYTHING matters: diet, high/low reps, how long/often you train, sleep, *everything*!..
> 
> Oh yeah, I assume that once you stop taking it, your body will gradually return to its natural state right? all these chemicals are not gonna stay in me forever ever right? or am i wrong?


But with oral steroids , your choice is limited to Anavar , Winstrol, Anadrol , Turinabol , Halotestin and Dianabol . Except Anavar and Turinabol (that is pretty useless - if you take real Turinabol), it is not just the healthiest line-up. 

I don't know, how to comment on things like Superdrol, Madol or Epistane. I am from Europe and there is little experience with such a stuff. But from anecdotal experience I know that Superdrol is pretty hepatotoxic. 

However, you don't have to inject anything. You can order cheap steroid powder from China and use it transdermally (in Phlojel Ultra, for example). I plan my first transdermal cycle in June (boldenone +nandrolone ).

----------


## Steroidman99

> No lol at you for thinking that steroids cut or bulk you. Youre diet dictates that. Ever see arnold? Or hear the talks about how he used dianabol before a show? Omg!!!!!!! You think maybe his diet played a part in the way he looked???????
> 
> Or take me for example. As you can see by my avi, im no 6%bf, but ive been cutting and making great progress all whike training for a powerlifting meet and focusing on squat bench and deadlift in the 2-5 rep range. Yet, my diet is what is allowing me to shed bodyfat.


I don't mean losing fat. I mean gaining muscle. But as I said, I don't make it much complicated. I change the number of reps on every workout. This is also the best natural way, how to improve continually, by the way, because you target different energetic systems.

----------


## cebby1985

Awesome dude. good luck w your dbol only cycles. Im sure youll max out the leg press in no time

----------


## cebby1985

> I don't mean losing fat. I mean gaining muscle. I don't make it much complicated. I change the number of reps on every workout. This is also the best natural way, how to improve continually, by the way, because you target different energetic systems.


 youre so off on a tangent here its not funny. A cut is when you shed bf%! A cut is not just taking winny and bam youre walking on stage.

----------


## Steroidman99

> youre so off on a tangent here its not funny. A cut is when you shed bf%! A cut is not just taking winny and bam youre walking on stage.


If you didn't understand me, I will have to explain it again: I am talking about the anabolic effect, not about external appearance and losing fat. If you take Winstrol , your muscles become harder even at 30% body fat. The problem is that you won't notice it LOL

----------


## Steroidman99

> Awesome dude. good luck w your dbol only cycles. Im sure youll max out the leg press in no time


I have never taken Dianabol and I will hardly do, because I am extremely sensitive to androgens. But I don't understand, what would be so "retarded" on solo Dianabol cycles? You will be bloated like during a cycle with testosterone , your strength will go up, and the only important difference lies in harsher side effects on liver and cholesterol.

----------


## fontazya

diet is key to cutting or bulking.. u can take as much winstrol as u want and if ur diet is not right for cutting u will see pretty much nothing

----------


## cebby1985

> I have never taken Dianabol and I will hardly do, because I am extremely sensitive to androgens. But I don't understand, what would be so "retarded" on solo Dianabol cycles? You will be bloated like during a cycle with testosterone, your strength will go up, and the only important difference lies in harsher side effects on liver and cholesterol.


Seriously? youve been contradicting yourself this entire thread. You need to learn the basics of aas and theyre uses and effects on the test production. And again, for the 100000th time, test or dbol wont bloat you just like winny wont cut you!!! Its in your diet!

----------


## cebby1985

Who am i kidding. Im getting trolled hardcore

----------


## blksavage

lol this stuff is entertaining

----------


## Steroidman99

> Seriously? youve been contradicting yourself this entire thread. You need to learn the basics of aas and theyre uses and effects on the test production.


For Goodness sake, holy God, when I find a forum that is not drown in the mud of this testosterone crap? 

Anabolic steroids were developed in order to eliminate side effects of testosterone . Why should I use endogenous testosterone, after 70 years of research that was aimed at creating safer steroids? I have been on anti-hair loss therapy for more than 15 years and I really don't want to risk that one cycle with your old good test would negate all my previous effort. Besides that, even 30 mg Winstrol /day covered my face with disgusting acne cysts half an inch large in diameter. Despite my caution, one of them broke and left a scar that joined the company of other acne scars that I have had since my adolescent years. I can't imagine, what I would "enjoy" on testosterone! Why should I use such a nasty stuff - irrespectively if it is "natural"? I don't want to be "naturally" bald and pock-marked, sorry. 

If you are not sensitive to androgens, then O.K., take 5 grams of testosterone/week. But don't push it to everybody's cycle, when you don't know, if this addition wouldn't negate its "benefits" (and the only "benefit" you actually have on your mind is the ability to have sex every day - something that is really telling about you and other similar dudes).

----------


## Steroidman99

> And again, for the 100000th time, test or dbol wont bloat you just like winny wont cut you!!! Its in your diet!


I saw guys using Dianabol and their look differed very significantly from the look of guys using Winstrol . You don't want to tell me that you know a magic diet preventing the aromatization of androgens in your body?

----------


## Steroidman99

> diet is key to cutting or bulking.. u can take as much winstrol as u want and if ur diet is not right for cutting u will see pretty much nothing


Must I repeat it for the third time? I am already tired, really.

----------


## cebby1985

> I saw guys using Dianabol and their look differed very significantly from the look of guys using Winstrol. You don't want to tell me that you know a magic diet preventing the aromatization of androgens in your body?


Yup its called the use if an ai and a clean diet. Not magic just not shoving your face full of crap

----------


## cebby1985

Steroidman how did you manage to post so many times and not get banned

----------


## Steroidman99

> Yup its called the use if an ai and a clean diet. Not magic just not shoving your face full of crap


I don't know, what AI are. I am probably retarded, really.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If you want to play some entertaining game and to pick on me/catch my words (if it is grammatically correct), I won't join it, sorry. I already explained, how I had meant my posts. 

As usually, you didn't express to my criticism concerning the use of testosterone in every cycle, and instead you scare me by a ban. A classic.

----------


## cebby1985

> I don't know, what AI are. I am probably retarded, really. 
> 
> If you want to play some entertaining game and to pick on me/catch my words (if it is grammatically correct), I won't join it, sorry. I already explained, how I had meant my posts.
> 
> As usually, you didn't express to my criticism concerning the use of testosterone in every cycle, and instead you scare me by a ban. A classic.


Lol. You mentioned steroids that aramotise. I mentiom the use if aramotose inhibitors or ai for short. 

Youre not grasping the concept that aas suppress and shutdown your natural testosterone production. you seem to think that all that goes on is seeing quick results during the 6 wks that you take dbol or or winstrol . Theres so much more to aas use than that. But its clear you have no clue

----------


## CANNABIS

look, i couldnt give a damn about your testosterone ! I posted this thread asking for information on Winstrol . I am going to take my Winstrol and Milk Thistle, and if I need PCT I can get hold of it easily.

You keep repeating that its diet, diet, diet that bulks you or cuts you. If its all about diet, why do u bother taking all your testosterone and what not??? Obviously diet is a big factor, but its not the only factor. And thats why I'm gonna take Winstrol, to increase the efficiency.

And when I do find a chick to bang, at least I will have my big balls to shove in her mouth unlike you who must have peanut sized balls. And I wont be as agressive as you are (from what can be seen on this thread).




> Or take me for example. As you can see by my avi, im no 6%bf, but ive been cutting and making great progress all whike training for a powerlifting meet and focusing on squat bench and deadlift in the 2-5 rep range. Yet, my diet is what is allowing me to shed bodyfat.


As I can see from your avi, you definitely dont know much about cutting. If you were to stop taking all the crap that you take, all your size would soon become a soft flabby mass. Me, on the other hand, even at the end of a bulking cycle I'm no more than 15-20% BF. And guess what, that is thanks to my diet! 

By the way, I'm not a powerlifter and I dont do competitions. I couldnt care less how much I can lift. All I want is to look good, i.e. not be skinny or fat. Which is what I am now anyway, but I just wanna enhance it a bit.

Thanks Steroidman for the advice, I'll be taking 40mg a day then I reckon

----------


## thephil

> Who am i kidding. Im getting trolled hardcore


Lol looks that way

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## cebby1985

Ha this thread gets funnier and funnier. Go ahead and.take your winny, do high reps and youll be cut! Better yet stack winny w dbol so you can bulk and.cut and.be huge.w.great vascularity. Avoid drinking too much water because dbol makes.you.retain water and look.puffy.so if you.cut water intake.back youll stay nice and dry and have that hard look.

----------


## cebby1985

And if i.can find the post from a member on this board ill show you where he took a 5-6 wk winny only cycle and coukdnt couldnt get it up the entire time so think about.that when you find that chick lol.

----------


## hankdiesel

just take your winny tabs, eat your fruit and tuna, and get shredded bro! :Aajack:

----------


## Steroidman99

> And if i.can find the post from a member on this board ill show you where he took a 5-6 wk winny only cycle and coukdnt couldnt get it up the entire time so think about.that when you find that chick lol.


This man did 3 cycles with Winstrol , 6 weeks at 50 mg/day.

http://storage.sfd.pl/1/images2005/20051114181248.jpg

He looks funny, what do you think?

----------


## CANNABIS

3 cycles??? isnt that over the top?

thing is I havent got that much BF anyway, so hopefully 1 cycle will do  :Smilie: 

and yeah mate his abs are a bit... weird

----------


## Steroidman99

I didn't mean that he looked funny LOL I meant that he is ripped like a Greek god. 

Winstrol is a powerful steroid , but as I said above, it is better to take Anavar , because the side effects can be better controlled.

----------


## cebby1985

Its cool that steroidman99 and cannibus are the same ppl so he can feel good about his winny only cycle w high reps

----------


## CANNABIS

> Its cool that steroidman99 and cannibus are the same ppl so he can feel good about his winny only cycle w high reps


Get a grip. Then get a life.

----------


## CANNABIS

Oh i see what you mean!..

Do u know how long he was off it in between the cycles?

----------


## CANNABIS

Oh I see what you mean!..

Do u know how long he was off it in between the cycles?

----------


## Steroidman99

> Oh I see what you mean!..
> 
> Do u know how long he was off it in between the cycles?


I don't know. These are photos from a Polish forum (actually taken from ********.com). The man took pictures of him in the time before the first cycle and after the third cycle. The bigger photos are even more impressive.

http://www.sfd.pl/winstrol%3A%3Aefekty-t232853.html

This is the typical effect of Winstrol : Muscle hardness and definition (at low body fat), but not necessarily large muscles.

But as I said, if you can find cheap Anavar , then prefer Anavar. There are much less health issues connected with Anavar.

----------

